# Deleted DVR events



## JackieW (May 10, 2011)

My husband recorded a race on Sunday afternoon. We went out to dinner that evening and I recorded a separate half hour program directly after the race ended. Both recording were set up in the morning. When we got home the half hour program wasn't what we thought it would be and stopped the recording. Now, the race is not on the DVR list, it shows 'Deleted' in the history, but we didn't delete it, all we did was stop a separate recording. We have tens of hours left on our recordable HD space and over 100 in our regular recordable space, so I know the drive didn't get full...

Three questions.

1. Can we get this race back?

2. Why did this happen?

3. Was it caused by stopping a separate program recording? (Or anything else we did?)

This is the only time I've seen this happen, but really don't want it to happen again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:welcome_s

This could be complicated and others smarter than me may have answers. My questions to give us some additional info to work with are:

Were these shows on the same channel?
Assuming the race was a sports event, did your husband accept the standard hour extra added to the recording time and did this overlap the other show?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Can you be more specific, where exactly does it show that the race program has been deleted? If you mean in the schedule, that means the timer was deleted, as opposed to the program itself being deleted. That won't show as deleted unless you actually delete the timer. Somehow apparently when you made the new timer for the second show you unknowingly deleted the first timer, possibly through conflict resolution. That's why there is no race, it never recorded. I don't think it is a coincidence the second program was right after the first and this happened. And, it must be on a different channel than the race was.
One more assumption, your receiver can only record one channel at a time. (Or you already had a third program set to record)


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

To answer to your first question - No, you cannot get recordings back.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

finniganps said:


> To answer to your first question - No, you cannot get recordings back.


Well, mostly true. Yes, if it has been deleted, it is gone for good. But, sometimes a recording is not there, and doing a hard reset brings it back. In that case, it was not actually deleted, just missing.

From the description, I don't think the race ever actually recorded, I think the timer got deleted.


----------



## JackieW (May 10, 2011)

phrelin said:


> :welcome_s


Thank you! 



phrelin said:


> This could be complicated and others smarter than me may have answers. My questions to give us some additional info to work with are:
> 
> Were these shows on the same channel?
> Assuming the race was a sports event, did your husband accept the standard hour extra added to the recording time and did this overlap the other show?


The shows were on the same channel, the one I wanted was following the race...although, the race could have over-lapped the second show. I didn't know there was a standard hour extra added... Is that something I have to set up? He's missed the end of a race by just a few laps in the past and an extra hour would be nice to do.



tampa8 said:


> Can you be more specific, where exactly does it show that the race program has been deleted? If you mean in the schedule, that means the timer was deleted, as opposed to the program itself being deleted. That won't show as deleted unless you actually delete the timer. Somehow apparently when you made the new timer for the second show you unknowingly deleted the first timer, possibly through conflict resolution.


It does show in the schedule. Unfortunately, I didn't set up the timers, he did, and he's still learning how to do it.



tampa8 said:


> One more assumption, your receiver can only record one channel at a time. (Or you already had a third program set to record)


It is a dual, but we had a weekly show coming up on the second spot.



tampa8 said:


> Well, mostly true. Yes, if it has been deleted, it is gone for good. But, sometimes a recording is not there, and doing a hard reset brings it back. In that case, it was not actually deleted, just missing.
> 
> From the description, I don't think the race ever actually recorded, I think the timer got deleted.


As I said, he is still learning how to do the DVR, so I can see this happening.

A hard reset is where you unplug the DVR, wait 15 seconds and then plug it back in, right? I found how to fix my sticky banner here and did that over the weekend...I guess I should look and see if it 'came back'. Not holding my breath though.

I guess where my confusion comes in is that he just stopped the recording...at the time he didn't know how to go in and even start the play-back so he could watch anything. I would think that it would have recorded up to the stopped point (if he didn't accidentally delete the timer) and then ended.

I love the DVR, but it is frustrating sometimes, and the manual reads like MicroSoft error messages! LOL.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes, that is indeed a hard reset.


----------

